# 2 omh sub. single or duel?



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hello all. i have an alpine V12 mono amp that is 2 ohm stable. at 4ohms it plays at 175 watts rms, at 2 ohms it was tested at 325 watts rms. i have been looking for a 2 ohm sub and have only been able to find duel voice coils. i need a single, is this made? and the duel voice coiled subs can not handle the amount of power my amps puts out on one coil. 

also, if you know of any, what 2 ohm stable sub would sound best in a small ported box?


----------



## Plinko (May 6, 2005)

http://www.rockaudio.co.za/rockford2002/tech/wiring/wiring.htm

you need a dual voice coil 4ohm sub, and you wire the voice coils in series


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Resonant Engineering makes a great sub that is dual 4 ohms, so wire them in parallel to get a final load of 2 ohms on the amp. These work perfect in smaller sealed boxes.

www.reaudio.com RE series is what you want to look for.

Here is how you need to wire it:


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Plinko said:


> you need a dual voice coil 4ohm sub, and you wire the voice coils in series


No cause this will produce an end load of 8 ohms.

Parallel wiring: 1/2 of impedence
Series wiring: 2x impedence


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> dual 4 ohms, so wire them in parallel to get a final load of 2 ohms on the amp. These work perfect in smaller sealed boxes.
> Here is how you need to wire it:


well this is some tasty info i did not know! out standing :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok, i am looking at the RE series sub (the RE12 specificly) and it says it plays at 175 RMS. is this per coil? the reason i want to play this sub at 2 ohms is because my amp will play 325watts rms so it this sub will not handle that, its kind of useless.


----------



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

being either svc or dvc, it doesn't make it handle more power, the only difference between a dvc and a svc sub is they're made so you can run them in difference impedance configurations.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nismo78 said:


> being either svc or dvc, it doesn't make it handle more power, the only difference between a dvc and a svc sub is they're made so you can run them in difference impedance configurations.


some times the duel channel subs are listed as how much power each coil will handle, the site does not specifiy if it was per coil or total.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

pete? said:


> ok, i am looking at the RE series sub (the RE12 specificly) and it says it plays at 175 RMS. is this per coil? the reason i want to play this sub at 2 ohms is because my amp will play 325watts rms so it this sub will not handle that, its kind of useless.


That sub is rated at 175rms 400 max (total power handling), so your 325 watts will make that puppy roar! :thumbup:


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

RE makes a great product hands down, but why are you limiting yourself to the RE series, go with a SE 12 or even a SX 12 and you can still pick both of those up in a dual 4 Ohm vc config (the se runs about 200 for a 12 and the sx is about 225) the SE would be nicely suited for the amp you already have. they run well on about 400 rms but u can give em up to 800 safely (rated at 600 rms) 

if you have any questions, give dave at RE a call and he will be more than happy to answer them! 

also check out www.ascendantaudio.com b/c of issues with a dispute the avalance 12's are going cheap and they would be a very good sub for you to run as well


----------

